# General Skilled Migration Visa 190 - Software Tester



## Duckworth (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi,

I plan to apply for General Skilled Migration Visa under subclass 190. I would like to apply as a Software Tester

I have completed my Bachelors of Engineering (BE) in Electronics and Telecommunication from India. I have an experience of 5 years in Information technology in India as a Software Tester.

1. Since my educational qualification does not match my experience will I be eligible to gain 15 AND 10 (ie. 25) points for my education and experience respectively. Or will it be either 15 OR 10?

2. I have completed my Bachelors of Engineering from Amravati University India. Does this fall under the list of the recognized university.

3. What are the chances of mine getting successfully assessed as a Software Tester under visa 190?



Seek your guidance in the above mentioned queries.


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

Duckworth said:


> Hi,
> 
> I plan to apply for General Skilled Migration Visa under subclass 190. I would like to apply as a Software Tester
> 
> ...


Hey Duckworth,

Normally, if your degree isn't in Computers you need to take the RPL process route. But i've seen people here directly apply to ACS with Electronics and Comm engg degree and get positively assessed by ACS. Experts can comment further.

If you can provide your experience letters from all companies in ACS format stating that you've worked in Software tester role, I don't think there's anything stopping you from getting positively assessed by ACS as S/w tester

Regards,
Rakesh


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Duckworth said:


> Hi,
> 
> I plan to apply for General Skilled Migration Visa under subclass 190. I would like to apply as a Software Tester
> 
> ...


1. Relevance of qualification to experience has no bearing on the points accumulated in EOI. However, for points with respect to skilled employment, your experience ought to be assessed by the relevant assessing authority. With a positive assessment, you would get points for both, qualification and work experience.
Relevance is checked only at the point of assessment, as described in detail in Point#3.

2. No problem would arise for your university.

3. In your case, on a standalone basis, your qualification is Bachelor's Degree in ICT Major and work experience falls under one of the nominated job codes for SC 190. When you see it together, your ICT Major qualification is not closely related to the nominated occupation. So for a successful assessment, you would need min. 4 years of work experience in the nominated occupation, which you have .
So there is no problem per se with your credentials. However, the fine print of your supporting evidence will decide the result. And the route of assessment for you would be the General Skills Assessment route.


----------



## Duckworth (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi,

Thank you so much for the much needed clarification. I will try to get my skills assessed through ACS.
Since I will be applying for 190, I thought of browsing through the websites of the different states of Australia.

Was disappointed to see that Software Tester does not not fall in the list of skill sets for most of the states. Since I am into Automation Testing I am thinking of applying as a Software Engineer which seem to be in demand and has better scope.

The issue is that I have 6 in reading (IELTS) and almost 7.5 and 8 in other sections (7.5 overall) and the state websites says that a minimum of 7/6.5 is required in each module of IELTS 

Do I get a scope to go ahead with skill evaluation as a Software Engineer under Visa 190 with my present IELTS score?


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Duckworth said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you so much for the much needed clarification. I will try to get my skills assessed through ACS.
> Since I will be applying for 190, I thought of browsing through the websites of the different states of Australia.
> ...


Would like to know, if you are into Testing, how will your roles and responsibilities match that of a Software Engineer ?


----------



## Duckworth (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi,

I had a look at the Job Description of a Software Engineer - 261313

The description says that a Software Engineer is involved in
"Designs, develops, modifies, documents, tests, implements, installs and supports software applications and systems."

As part of my job, apart from Design, I am involved in all the remaining activities. I am into automaton testing which see me write code/scripts which I believe covers the point that says "develops"

Remaining things are a part and parcel of every software professionals tasks/duties.

Please share your views.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Duckworth said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had a look at the Job Description of a Software Engineer - 261313
> 
> ...


Did you check this link too:1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1


----------



## Duckworth (Aug 22, 2012)

Seems it will be difficult for me to apply as a Software Engineer. I would have liked to apply as a Software tester in Victoria (only state offering Software Tester as a skill) but do not have 7 in each band


----------



## Devibala (May 7, 2013)

*ACS Score*

Hi Team,

I have got ACS result as positive for Software Tester but for job experience for a total of 4 years they have give only 2 years as per job responsibilities. can this effect my state approval for 190 visa.Please help me out


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Duckworth said:


> Seems it will be difficult for me to apply as a Software Engineer. I would have liked to apply as a Software tester in Victoria (only state offering Software Tester as a skill) but do not have 7 in each band


Try for ACT !! Good Luck !


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ishaanchal said:


> Try for ACT !! Good Luck !


ACT also requires 7 band in each


----------



## CleanSweep (Sep 6, 2014)

rakesharavindan said:


> Hey Duckworth,
> 
> Normally, if your degree isn't in Computers you need to take the RPL process route. But i've seen people here directly apply to ACS with Electronics and Comm engg degree and get positively assessed by ACS. Experts can comment further.
> 
> ...




Hi Rakesh

Iam also in getting in the process of ACS evaluation. My Application is under 190 and Vic state sponsored. Since, you have been already through these process successfully and touched down Aus finally, I was very curious to ask you question.

Can you please let me know, if we are getting under Vic State Sponsorship under 190, will we get the job easily? 
And, what would be the process - first give the interview back here itself in your country, get the offerletter, Tickets etc and then go and join the Australia (Vic) office directly or we will have to first relocate there in that country, stay for some time and search for the job and then get the job??
What generally happens? Iam sure, second option would not be feasible for me.
Whats your suggestion? Please comment in detail.

Thanks


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

CleanSweep said:


> Hi Rakesh
> 
> Iam also in getting in the process of ACS evaluation. My Application is under 190 and Vic state sponsored. Since, you have been already through these process successfully and touched down Aus finally, I was very curious to ask you question.
> 
> ...


Hey there, 
Getting a pr visa is just the start of the journey if you ask me 
You would need to come here, search and find a job matching your skill and experience. Until then, be prepared to do some odd jobs to meet expenses. 
Sitting overseas and getting a job is highly unlikely, unless you have a skill in hot demand here. 

All the best. 

Rakesh


----------



## dass1981 (Sep 20, 2014)

*Congrats Rakesh!!*



rakesharavindan said:


> Hey there,
> Getting a pr visa is just the start of the journey if you ask me
> You would need to come here, search and find a job matching your skill and experience. Until then, be prepared to do some odd jobs to meet expenses.
> Sitting overseas and getting a job is highly unlikely, unless you have a skill in hot demand here.
> ...


Hi Rakesh,

I am Das from Riyadh.
First of all , congrats on your job and all the very best.

I have applied for Victoria Nomination under Software Tester too.Its been 2 months now and there is no update from them.

Please let me know , What are the exact timelines in which you got the sponsorship?

Also I am quite nervous about moving there without a job, please let me know the openings for manual testing.I have about 7+ years in Testing and in addition I am a PMP certified Project management Professional.

Thanks in Advance.
Das


----------



## CleanSweep (Sep 6, 2014)

rakesharavindan said:


> Hey there,
> Getting a pr visa is just the start of the journey if you ask me
> You would need to come here, search and find a job matching your skill and experience. Until then, be prepared to do some odd jobs to meet expenses.
> Sitting overseas and getting a job is highly unlikely, unless you have a skill in hot demand here.
> ...




Hi Rakesh
Thanks again for answering to my question and making me aware of the facts.
But, it has kind of demotivated me. Why after getting State Nomination (Vic) under 190 for Software Testers, we are not getting offered jobs directly from companies located there.? Dont you think, State nominations is coz they have shortage and to fulfill that we have been invited to fill that gap, so in that sense should be given offered job directly from state for jobs inour traits.?
Also, tell me how difficult is to sustain there without our profile kind of job?
Do you think one should go there if one has good paying job hereitself in his own country to go Aus. I have been told that Aus is an expensive country to live in and very hard to save good amount there.

Sorry for so many questions bu i hope you can understand as being a novice am having so many doubts in my mind.

Thanks


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

CleanSweep said:


> Hi Rakesh
> Thanks again for answering to my question and making me aware of the facts.
> But, it has kind of demotivated me. Why after getting State Nomination (Vic) under 190 for Software Testers, we are not getting offered jobs directly from companies located there.? Dont you think, State nominations is coz they have shortage and to fulfill that we have been invited to fill that gap, so in that sense should be given offered job directly from state for jobs inour traits.?
> Also, tell me how difficult is to sustain there without our profile kind of job?
> ...


Everyone of us wish we land in Australia with a job offer but its far away from reality. States offer SS bcoz they want you to settle in their state as skilled labour and contribute to their economic growth but you have to find job on your own.

Noone can answer why you should move to Australia except you. if you getting good pay and happy with your life then why start all over again? its you who have to decide what you want in your life..


----------



## CleanSweep (Sep 6, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Everyone of us wish we land in Australia with a job offer but its far away from reality. States offer SS bcoz they want you to settle in their state as skilled labour and contribute to their economic growth but you have to find job on your own.
> 
> Noone can answer why you should move to Australia except you. if you getting good pay and happy with your life then why start all over again? its you who have to decide what you want in your life..



Ok. Can you give me the comparative study and tell me what would be the average salary per month i can get over there in our profile and how much i can save at end if i wanted to live moderately only??

Thanks


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

CleanSweep said:


> Hi Rakesh
> Thanks again for answering to my question and making me aware of the facts.
> But, it has kind of demotivated me. Why after getting State Nomination (Vic) under 190 for Software Testers, we are not getting offered jobs directly from companies located there.? Dont you think, State nominations is coz they have shortage and to fulfill that we have been invited to fill that gap, so in that sense should be given offered job directly from state for jobs inour traits.?
> Also, tell me how difficult is to sustain there without our profile kind of job?
> ...


Hey there, 

My intention was never to de-motivate you. Its just that you need to be aware of what you are jumping into. A pr grant doesnt automatically translate into a well paying job and life here. The sooner you get it,the better  
Don't go by the rosy pictures migration agents would have told you. Unless you are extremely lucky, you'll go through the initial struggle every other skilled migrant has experienced. 

Doing a comparison of your earnings and savings in Australia and your current situation should be an individual activity, as it would be different for each and every person. 

I'd strongly suggest you to think about your priorities /lifestyle/finances and then decide. 

I'll be more than happy to answer any specific queries you might have.

All the best


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

CleanSweep said:


> Ok. Can you give me the comparative study and tell me what would be the average salary per month i can get over there in our profile and how much i can save at end if i wanted to live moderately only??
> 
> Thanks


You might have noticed that most of the questions regarding job scenario remains unanswered here. because no one is sure about job opportunities. i am in melbourne and seen some horrible experinces of migrants coming over here with family and returned back in 8-9 months after failing to find job and draining out their life savings. so no one can answer how much you can actually save or earn.


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi,
What all discussed in this thread about job is true. We can't expect the same situation were in off shore...that grant ss or visa as per the skill but we have to compete with their needs I know everyone of us has a dream to become a sophisticated person...its possible but check before you leap it's important....i hope all of us get settle soon....


----------



## CleanSweep (Sep 6, 2014)

Recently in Sept Month, i was told that State Sponsorship - vic has been closed now for this year.
Earlier, i had state sponsorship from vic for Software Tester.
Can anybody tell me, does this happen, anytime this state sponsorship gets filled and closed?
What are the chances that it will open ? Can i get invite from other State also if victoria has closed applications for software testers?
I think it will become now a costly affair to give state fees as well. Waiting for valuable comments from your experience.

Thanks


----------



## expat1222 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

Since all the applications related to ICT are suspended at moment for VIC SS, have this sort of suspension and re-opening happened before as well for 261314 software tester?

Does anyone know whether the 261314 software tester occupation will be removed from the VIC state sponsorship list next year?


----------

